# Hickory Hill Haunted Cemetery 2014



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't look now but one of your Jack-o-lanterns caught on fire

Is that a Spectral Illusion projection you were using? She was quite lovely in a creepy way.

Love the skellie driving the truck. We put skellies in one of our cars every year for Halloween and it always gets a good response.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love that ghost in the window as well. Great effect. Some nice props there! Well done.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

http://atmosfx.com/products/detail/ghostly-apparitions
Thanks guys, the ghost can be found at ATMOSFX.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice collection of props. I enjoyed your video editing. Who ever thought that song could ever sound so creepy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the flaming pumpkin and I will never hear that song again without thinking of Halloween. Nice work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything looked great. I loved your ghostly apparition, monster in the box, and saw blade man. The flaming pumkin was pretty cool too!

On a side note; I have to tell you that cover of "Stand by Me" is my all time favorite! Was that by chance MONA?


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Dear Halloween Lady you are right that is "MONA" with the different take on "Stand By Me". The song was originally performed by American singer-songwriter Ben E. King. It was written by King, 



, inspired by the spiritual "Stand by Me (Charles Albert Tindley song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia",[1] plus two lines rooted in Psalms 46:2-3. There have been over 400 recorded versions of the song.


----------

